# Springtails and woodlice venders MIA.



## FlyingPollock (Jan 30, 2012)

My usual venders are all out of cleanup crews and I'm starting a new tank this week, does anyone have a link to buy (excluding the sponsors link). Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/88501-pumilo-dougs-bugs-microfauna.html

Next round ships Tuesday.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

what'ya have and how much...and shipping as well....??? I just set up another viv and dumped all my critters into it...am redoing one other, then the breeder I'm so paranoid about drilling.... uuuu...should've gone to your link...


----------

